# 3-legged tad



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi all,
I have a BYH tad that popped out it's front legs last week. The problem is, is that he only has one front. Has anyone ever ran into this problem? I have morphed out about 6 so far with no problems and lots of tads to go. After having about 100 different tinc tads morph out, this is the first time I have seen this.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Does it look like he even developed the other forelimb? I've had some pop one forelimb way before the other, usually only a couple days max tho.










This is an image showing a vent tadpole turned on it's back to show the forelimbs just under the surface. If your tad has the other limb, you should be able to see it thru the skin (I recomend trying to use a flashlight tho). When viewed from above, you should also see the elbow poking out a bit. 

If the forelimb it there, it may be only a matter of time for the other to come out.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Corey,
This tad doesn't even have any front leg "bumps" on the other side. I don't have my camera to take a pic, but he is colored up and about 2-3 days before coming out. There is no leg bump on the other side where it should be, wierd.
Scott


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Scott,

I have seen this happen before but it is uncommon. One front leg emerged with no trace of the other leg. Interestingly enough, these three legged froglets appeared totally normal otherwise and developed fine, unlike SLS froglets.

My hypothesis is that during development, that particular limb bud was 'turned off' and any structures were resorbed by the developing tadpole. This is why you would not even see a hint of a leg bud.

Bill


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Very interested. I'd like to hear updates as to how it does once out of the water.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

quote " have seen this happen before but it is uncommon. One front leg emerged with no trace of the other leg. Interestingly enough, these three legged froglets appeared totally normal otherwise and developed fine, unlike SLS froglets. "endsquote

This is still a form of spindly leg. I don't have the source describing it close to hand here but is still part of the complex of SLS developmental issues (unless it was caused by trauma). 

Ed


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah, the other leg is fully developed with no sign of SLS. It just looks like the other limb never started developing. Should I go ahead and euthonize(sp)? I hate doing so, but I believe it would be the better fate for him.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, well if the other leg is big and strong with no sign of SLS then I wonder if it will be able to live and make it? I know of cats and dogs that live perfectly normal lives with only 3 legs, I have a cosin that has a cat with 3 legs that runs just as fast as a cat with 4 legs.


Just a thought, Curt.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Ed,

I am not surprised that this phenomenon has been lumped under the broad umbrella of SLS though the fundamental developmental biology processes that drive total absence of a limb in amphibians have only a partial overlap with those that lead to malformation of limbs. I suppose that's neither here nor there though.

For those who are interested in learning a little more about frog limb formation and malformations you can take a look at these documents.

http://www.nwhc.usgs.gov/publications/f ... s/frog.pdf

http://www.nwhc.usgs.gov/publications/f ... Report.pdf

Bill


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Deciding what to do with the froglet is up to you, but I'm always up for giving a frog a chance... why is probably why I tend to get gimpy frogs from friends to give them good homes. 

Full blown SLS in both forelimbs is pretty much terminal... they cannot hold up their bodies, and thus cannot feed. I've had animals with messed up limbs, and even one with one SLS forelimb, all of which have done fine. They use their other arm to hold up their bodies and adapt well and feed well. Depending on the disability, they may or may not compete well enough with other members of their species/morph/population to live with other frogs, so likely you'll end up with a lone frog. These are usually the ones I get :roll: I keep a relatively small collection and have room for individual animals where a larger keeper may no, so I keep a gimpy farm  They are the only frogs I name.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

If you think he might do ok, I'll let it go ahead and morph out and hope for the best. It has some really good colors and pattern, so hopefully everything works out for him.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Bill,

I think the reason it is/was lumped under the definition of SLS is because SLS covers all disruptions of limb development in captive frogs regardless of when it occurs.... 

Ed


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

i say let him morph. i have a choc luec given to me with its back foot missing. why we dont know but he uses his other 3 legs to live and hes still fast. somtimes he uses the gimp back foot but not much. personaly i think he can live fine with other frogs but sence hes a froglet i keep him alone. he too is the only frog ive named 
befor you kill him off i say give him a chance... and if you dont want to send him my way ill give him one :lol:


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Update- Little Gimpy made it out of it's 8oz container. I use the gladware containers and move them into a 2.5 when the are stong enough to leave those. I'll get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I say let it live also. It has no predators so it should adapt ok.


----------

